# need to replace Ignition switch. couple questions.



## Navin R Johnson (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a 1997 Maxima which needs to have the ignition switch replaced. I see in the repair book that I do have the take the whole lock assembly out. And checking the internet for a replacement I see that there is a "lock cylinder" and a "ignition switch". Having not taking the assembly out I'm not sure if I need the "switch" or "cylinder" or both? Any info would very much appreciated. Thank you in advance. Navin 

P.S. Just a quick history-I've replaced the starter and both starting relays,but I'm still getting an intermittent starting problems. I turn the key and just nothing(no solinode clicks. Just nothing)then after a couple of tries it starts.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

then you need the ignition switch.. the lock cylinder is the key part that won't turn without the right key. the ignition switch itself is just a round turn-type switch with a slot cut in it. the lock cylinder has a notch on the end that goes into the switch and turns it when you stick the key in it..

(i.e. here's a REALLY easy way to steal the car without the key. just remove the cover on the steering column and unscrew the ignition switch from the column. stick a screwdriver in it and there you go. scary, eh?


----------



## fogrocker (Apr 17, 2007)

Matt93SE said:


> (i.e. here's a REALLY easy way to steal the car without the key. just remove the cover on the steering column and unscrew the ignition switch from the column. stick a screwdriver in it and there you go. scary, eh?



Long as you dont want to turn! :woowoo:


----------

